# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Relaxatie therapie

## fantasma

Hallo allemaal

ik wil graag zeggen dat ik professionele relaxatie therapie geef

hieronder vind je een link naar mijn website:

http://relaxatietherapie.blinkweb.com/

in de bijlage ook nog een word document

----------

